# Baby chick's



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Woke up to these cuties today! Heard tiny chirps and found them! I brought them inside because it's only 40 degrees out and I thought it was too cold for them! Is that right to do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely. They will need a heat source like a heat lamp. Great job bringing them in.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow what a cute suprise! The best kind. 😍


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Absolutely. They will need a heat source like a heat lamp. Great job bringing them in.


Last year when I had baby chick's I just let them stay with the hens so I wasn't sure what to do! It also wasn't this cold it was more summer... even inside they need a lamp?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I personally would leave them with the hen. They will stay with mom if they are cold


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

It's a huge garage they'd be in and with goats and cats... just thought I'd give them the best chance idk


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You might re think the huge garage with cats… 😅
If in a garage I’d still have the heat lamp at night. I much prefer the chickens raising the chicks when possible, but my success rate was t great this year. 
when brooding them myself, I have heat lamp at night and then I’ll put them in a chick crate in the sun and fresh grass during the day… that way my bin doesn’t get so messy as quick. Lol


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

They definitely need a heat source if they’re not with their mom.
They’re so cute!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

They need heat day and night.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> View attachment 238998
> 
> They need heat day and night.


Thanks! I got a lamp set up with a thermometer and it's 95


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That's good. They need to be toasty warm.
Sooooooo adorable.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

If there’s a mama hen, I’d leave them with her. She’ll keep them warm and I’ve found my hen raised birds are healthier than my brooder raised ones. If not, or if she wasn’t interested in them, I’d put them in a brooder with a heat lamp. They sure are cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww they are so cute. I would have grabbed them & brought them in too. Oh well...🤷‍♀️


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Well my chickens must be confused  lol! This morning I heard peep peep peep from behind a cabinet, darn hens were laying eggs back there and I didn't know! The hen is being an extra good mother hen so I think I'll leave these ones with her, there's 2 maybe 3 chicks and more eggs! She won't let me see how many exactly!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Silly chickens have their seasons confused 😆
I’m glad they’re being a good mother tho 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I know right silly chickens lol!  well we'll see if any more hatch!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have had many surprise clutches over the years. A hen that we think has gone missing suddenly leads a line of chicks out of her hiding spot in the garage.
Congratulations.


----------

